# Falling asleep during grooming?



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Do you know how lucky you are? Is this a humble brag? He's one in a million! Google videos of poodles being groomed at dog shows, and they are so comfy, they fall asleep, too. Most dogs, at least at first, struggle to get off the table, so you hit the jackpot. That said, I have no idea how to trim a dog who is listing to his side. At dog shows, the dogs are propped up on an assortment of pillows, and handlers can do much of the grooming while the dogs are laying down (at least from what I've seen - I'm not a handler).


----------



## Jokerfest (Mar 23, 2017)

Liz said:


> Do you know how lucky you are? Is this a humble brag? He's one in a million! Google videos of poodles being groomed at dog shows, and they are so comfy, they fall asleep, too. Most dogs, at least at first, struggle to get off the table, so you hit the jackpot. That said, I have no idea how to trim a dog who is listing to his side. At dog shows, the dogs are propped up on an assortment of pillows, and handlers can do much of the grooming while the dogs are laying down (at least from what I've seen - I'm not a handler).


So it's not common! He's my first poodle and I never watched dog shows before I got him. I will have to watch videos of these show dogs being groomed to get some tips on what to do. I didn't intend this to be a brag really had no idea!
I've never even had a dog I have to groom before this boy. 

I do brush him and pluck his ears while he's laying down, but I just keep picking him up while I clip him so I can see what I'm doing.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh yes. Matisse gets bored and often gets very droopy. If I try to do the whole thing in one sitting without a break, they both will get droopy, eyes closing and almost fall asleep, even if standing up. Their legs shake and then I say, it's time for a break. I feel way too sorry for them feeling like that. When Matisse showed, it would take a long time to go through all his tangles and undo all the rubber bands and fix all that and he'd lie down with his chin on a rolled up towel or something. And he'd often fall asleep, his head lolling off to the side. Poor thing. So, yes, they both often get tired toward the end of the time on the table. 

This is from back when he was showing. He would lie perfectly still for me and it would take so long, he'd just go to sleep. 



Maurice can last longer than Matisse but yeah...if they get too sleepy, uncomfortable trying to stay awake or stand, their legs get shaky, it's time for a break and we come back to it later. In the case of that photo, he's able to just lie there and be comfortable so it's okay to doze.


----------



## tbarr (Feb 26, 2017)

Lucy has actually fallen asleep while standing on the table at the groomer's, but she's a pretty rare case, too. She's never seemed to be bothered by clippers, dryers, etc. 

Rena, on the other hand, would NEVER relax enough to fall asleep. Even though she cooperates, she usually gets so nervous that she pees on the table at some point during a salon session. Last month, I took her to a new salon and warned the groomer ahead of time that she would probably pee at some point. When I returned to pick her up, I asked if she had "had an accident." When the groomer said "no," I immediately started to gush about how proud I was of my girl. That's when the groomer interrupted me to tell me that, no, Rena had actually gone ahead and pooped on the table instead.:disapointed:


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Well you are definitely doing something right, and Elvis is loving it! My girls love to get up on the table for grooming too, they've never fallen asleep but they look pretty darn relaxed at times.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I think you hit the jackpot and won the lottery. To have a poodle that chill and a puppy? Had to be named Elvis, too


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

MY old girl, the one I got when she was ten months old, slept during her groomings. I used to flip her over, so I could finish her other side and she didn't even quit snoring. Neither of my boys are sleepers, but they are pretty relaxed. I think Wilson will get there... when he is about 15.


----------



## Jokerfest (Mar 23, 2017)

tbarr said:


> Rena had actually gone ahead and pooped on the table instead.:disapointed:


Oh my goodness the poor thing. To be born a poodle and not like grooming.. Someone needs to invent a silencer for clippers for dogs like your Rena.


----------

